# old Kohler diesel "light plant" generator info needed



## pybyr (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello all-

I was just given an older Kohler "electric light plant" (generator for remote off grid locations) 6.5 kW made by Kohler Canada that is powered by a Lister 2 cylinder air cooled diesel engine.

the Kohler is marked 6.5 RMO 61 and I have googled that and found nothing so far

It is definitely post-WWII- but is also moderately old, inasmuch as there is nearly no plastic anywhere on it- it's all serious metal.

The aircooled 2 cylinder Lister engine has some cryptic numbers on a tag, but nothing that says model number

Prior owner gave it to me because he could not get it to start; I suspect it could be as simple as bleeding air out of the fuel injector system, but would like to know more about what the model is, so that I can approach it systematically.

Appreciate any suggestions of info you may recognize, or suggestions of where to look/ check.

Thanks


----------



## Badfish740 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow-wish I had useful information for you-all I can say is COOL  Pics?


----------



## Gary_602z (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe somebody here may know. http://www.smokstak.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=6

Gary


----------



## Dune (Aug 28, 2011)

That is a serious score! There is info available.

Anyone notice search engines don't work as well as they used to?

I have comcast and they have admitted they are blocking content.

Listers are made in England. The air cooled models benefit from not having any belts to break or waterpump to fail and are often left running in remote locations unattended for extended periods. The engines are highly sought after by self sufficiency types and readily converted to plant oil fuel.

There are also knock offs (listeroids) made in China. Not sure of parts interchange.

http://listerengine.com/smf/

http://www.oldstylelisters.com/


----------



## begreen (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, that is a very nice gift. Dune is totally right, you have scored a very desirable item. I would love to find one of these. It's worth restoring to top condition.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 28, 2011)

I copied this from the other thread, I see somebody beat me to the lister link.

If you can empty the remaining fuel, install fresh, Iâ€™d go with kerosene to start, & open the lines at the outlets of the injector pump first. Roll it till you get fuel at these fittings. You may be able to get it to start that way without removing the valve covers. Are the connectors to the injectors under the covers, or do they protrude through the valve covers? I think I would still shoot WD 40 into the intake just for a little lubricity to the cylinders. Iâ€™m betting sheâ€™ll fire & run fine barring any previous mechanical issues. Please let us know how it goes, & BTW I would love to have one of those too. A C

Edit: maybe try here also?  http://listerengine.com/smf/index.php?topic=4808.0


----------



## pybyr (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the input.  I am aware that this is a sweet find at a sweet price.

I've got one of the Indian-made clones of the watercooled Lister 6/1 diesels though never yet chased down a generator head of decent enough quality to deserve use with the 6/1.  So the Listeroid is, for now, one of the various cool large ferrous items that inhabit my barn and cellar.  I have an undying affection for things that were designed and constructed with total deliberate disregard of obsolescence.

Some further sleuthing has revealed that the aircooled Kohler/ Lister unit I'm asking about here has an engine that's a Lister SR2; I was able to find and get a print of an OE Lister owner and tech manual for the SR series engine.  Have been unable to spend any time on the unit due to various pandemonium indirectly associated with the recent hurricane; I escaped any direct damage but things have been chaotic in the region and at work.

The injector pumps on the SR2- and there's apparently one for each cylinder- turn out to "live inside the crankcase" so it is going to be interesting to pull the side cover and bleed the lines, as well as behold the design, construction, and condition of the Lister engine's innards.


----------



## metalsped (Aug 28, 2014)

Did you ever fire your Lister up??


----------



## Ashful (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmmm... What is "very desirable" in Dollars?  I just let a very old Delco DC electric plant with full books of documentation go with an old house we sold.  Are we talking three, four, or five figures?


----------



## Dune (Aug 29, 2014)

Joful said:


> Hmmm... What is "very desirable" in Dollars?  I just let a very old Delco DC electric plant with full books of documentation go with an old house we sold.  Are we talking three, four, or five figures?


It is that particular lister engine which is so desirable. Gasoline engine, DC only, old? Few hundred.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 29, 2014)

Good!  No regrets, then.  Thanks!


----------



## 1kzwoman (Aug 30, 2014)

www.oldengines.org 

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Plus more Google kohler light plant
Daverepair





Registered-III
Join Date: Dec 2009
Location: Plymouth, Massachusetts
Posts: 774
Thanks: 37
Thanked 358 Times in 231 Posts




*Kohler R series manual available here*
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/VHcMJFFbP...-5110.pdf.html

Please leave a note if you get it successfully


----------

